# Coffee Compass



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I just wanted to give a shout out to Richard at Coffee Compass. My order placed last Friday has been lost by Postman Pat. Richard's customer service has been brilliant and today he has put a replacement bag of Sweet Bourbon in the post for me.

Thanks again Richard.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Coffee compass....


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've taken the liberty of editing the title of this thread to avoid any possible confusion. Compass Coffee is, I believe a US company and not to be confused with the UK *Coffee Compass*


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Buy most of my beans from them, can't stop going back nice friendly and helpful guy.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Whoopssss sorry Richard. Coffee Compass!!!!! I stand corrected.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> Buy most of my beans from them, can't stop going back nice friendly and helpful guy.


I have tried a few of his roasts now and have not had a bad one. Cherry Cherry is wonderful and the Sweet Bourbon is one of the nicest coffee's I have tried.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

shaunclarke said:


> I have tried a few of his roasts now and have not had a bad one. Cherry Cherry is wonderful and the Sweet Bourbon is one of the nicest coffee's I have tried.


Funny old thing I had emailed him yesterday and he suggested I try this bean in a flat white, I was worried it might be too light a roast.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Cherry cherry, sweet bourbon and Brighton lanes are now three of my favourites which I prefer not to run out of

Another thumbs up for Coffee Compass here!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes indeed Coffee Compass beans are great. I've tried a few roasters recently and Coffee Compass is definitely my favourite so far. My favourite bean (so far) was the Hill and Valley - wow that really hits the spot.

I'm going to try the Brighton lanes on my next order as that seems very popular...


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Love Brighton Lanes.

Just received some Java Jampit and Finca La Joya. Will see how they compare.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Just opened some sweet bourbon

Which arrived Monday along with

Cherry cherry and Mediterranean mocha

Wow first go nice full bodied fudge shot -lovely beans


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I feel compelled to right a brief review of my order of sweet bourbon from CC a few days ago. Spoiler alert: they are awesome.

They arrived as my dad had come to visit so, without having a real chance to dial them in I whipped up two long blacks and two shots of espresso. Both came out wonderfully. These are deliciously forgiving beans. So smooth and sweet, almost fudgy. My dad drinks pre ground Starbucks at home and was scrambling for a pen and the back of an envelope after trying these.

I could not recommend these more. I'll be stocking them for a while. I also have a bag of cherry cherry and Brighton lanes yet to be opened!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Never tried CC as Rave have been my go to beans.

I think I'll give them a go as read quite a few positive posts about them.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

On the recommendation of dfk41 I just ordered a trial pack from CC, having used Rave Italian Job for just over 12 months. I went for Sweet Bourbon, Brighton Lanes and Med Full Roast. Richard was very helpful and threw in a small sample of Cherry Cherry as well. Great service!

I'm looking forward to trying these sometime next week.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Going through the bag of brighton lanes. Very nice balanced espresso - definitely dark chocolate.

But serious static during grinding. I've experienced some light static with other beans where a few grinds find their way onto the grinder body but when grinding these, the grinds are jumping out of the basket. A few static discharges too.

Are these known to be prone to static?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's a long time since I had Brighton Lanes but I do remember them being a bit staticy (sp?). Currently on a bag of CC 'Old Brown Java' which has no more static than anything else I've tried recently. How long did you let them rest? It might help to leave them a bit longer.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I left them for 6 days. I split the 500g bag into 2x250 and its the second 250 bag that is worse.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Interesting! I always do the same, i.e. split a 500g bag into two 250g bags. I've always found that CC beans are better after at least ten days but I've never found static worse the older they are. Is your coffee area near a heat source? I'm clutching at straws here but wondering if the atmosphere is unusually dry.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Just in the kitchen so not unusually dry. I'll finish the brighton lanes this weekend and move onto the sweet bourbon - see how that is.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I recently placed an order for Sweet Bourbon which will be my first ever order from Coffee Compass - the reason being, before I bought my espresso machine I could never have gotten through 500g in sufficient time and as that's the smallest size they sell, I just never ordered from them. I respect their business model so not complaining.

Looking forward to this, as espresso, I think it'll be a tad darker than I'm used to (I love light roasts but recently I'm getting more into chocolatey flavours/darker roasts) - lots to try, so many of their coffees sound great.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Anybody knows coffee compass and coffeebuzz the same? Variety of beans and names so similar.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Been pleased with everything from CC, service is top notch, price is great, and literally not a single roast I couldn't get on with.

And now that I've tried another popular roaster on this forum and frankly found their beans a bit lacking and more tricky to get right, I've decided to go back to CC for my next month's order.


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

I have been using Coffee Compass for the last 12 months and can highly reccomend. My 2 favourite blends are Sweet Bourbon and Rancheros Mahogany Roast, the latter being an absolute blinding coffee!


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Any advice about brewing the Rocko Mountain on V60?


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've just purchased a kilo of Brighton lanes to have a play with


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new Mystery Coffee? What do you think? Had my first shot this morning but need to dial in more accurately. Finding quite a sharp, bright finish.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm doing 19g to 32g in 40 seconds and finding it quite mellow, definitely not sharp or acidic. I might actually get another Kg as its quite a nice "coffee" flavoured coffee and excellent value for money.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm drinking Guatemala Huehuetenango Finca del Valle. 18.5g to 37g with 10s preinfusion and then declining profile from 9-6.5bar in about 25s. It's super reliable sweet milk chocolate and balanced coffee.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Ta, I need to get it dialled in. I brewed 17g to 34g in 24s


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Just ordered 3X500gr Sweet bourbon cherry cherry and Brighton lanes for £24.60 inc delivery thanks to discount code







Cant wait to try 'em all!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Mmmm... Cherry Cherry is one of my favourites


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I know CC are known for being great for darker roasts, but has anyone got a blend or S/O from them that is more on the medium or light side? I ask because I've enjoyed everything I've tried from CC so far, the sweet bourbon blend and recently a S/O Brazilian, but always felt a slightly lighter roast will have been more to my tastes.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Give Richard a call he can then recommend something from the web pages or something not there (wholesale account beans). Have always found him to be bang on.

John


----------

